# Mute Swan Season



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Learned something new today. I did not know the Mute Swan was a problem bird. I had thought all swans were protected.

Here is a a link to an article on the topic.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/mich...ews&utm_content=April+24,+2012+Kelly+McMillan


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

The feds have been killing them for years, i wish they would let us get after them as hunters and let the state make some money from us but cant win em all.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I live on an inland lake. The Feds, by permit, took 89 from our lake last year. The Mute is a non-native bird and very destructive to the Tundra and Trumpeter Swan habitat. They will chase off Ducks, Loons etc. The DNR of Michigan and other States are doing what they can to reduce the numbers.

If you go to the DNR website, with proper navigating, you will find the order and the procedure to obtain a permit. The permit is for individuals with private lakes or ponds, and Lake Associations that are willing to participate.

By the way, each Mute eats up to 8 lbs of submerged vegetation per bird per day. Then each bird leaves 5 lbs of feces in the per day. That is a much bigger "drop" than any other waterfowl.

To open a season for hunters would be very difficult. That would have to pass the Legislature.

Remember, all Swans are not good Swans. The DNR of Michigan estimate that in 2010 there were 15,000 Mutes in Michigan. The goal is to have 2000 by 2030.

Ken


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I once saw a jet ski rider be chased by one for a good 15 minutes on Oakland County's Cass lake. It was the funniest thing I ever saw (not for him). I hope if they are successful in reducing that number to 2000, it leaves that one.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Not saying it was bad (what do they tell us to do to the other invasive species, Gobies?), it's just that anti's prowl this site all the time, and the mods don't want to give the anti's ammunition.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Instead of using tax dollars to have non-hunters remove unwanted Swans, how about the state try to make money by having a hunting season where hunters will gladly pay to help solve this particular evasive species problem.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Definitely! Some states have a mute swan season. Michigan always tends to be slow. I guess there are "semi-valid" concerns of the risks of tundras or trumpeters being shot. We have several Trumpeters that hang around the lakes by our Camp. They don't seem to be as endangered as they used to be.

John


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Man killed.


Man Drowned by Swan in Ultimate Freak Accident (VIDEO)


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Have a early teal season, Used to have a late bluebill season. they where done away with cause Idjets couldnt tell teal and bluebill from any other duck, so they killed them all. ergo no other seasons.

same same swans some knothead sees a big white bird and kills it. ooops wrong one. that wont fly..................pun intended.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> Have a early teal season, Used to have a late bluebill season. they where done away with cause Idjets couldnt tell teal and bluebill from any other duck, so they killed them all. ergo no other seasons.
> 
> same same swans some knothead sees a big white bird and kills it. ooops wrong one. that wont fly..................pun intended.


Not buying it Gill. When the early teal season was held only about 10% of the hunters mistook other birds for teal mostly wood ducks. The cure for it was to close Saginaw bay and wood duck areas. Blue bill numbers wont allow a late season and you can easily tell the different swan species. Make it a 5000.00 dollar swan to shoot something other than a mute and we have a season.

Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

I didnt expect you to.The state of michigan is a wood duck area,did you know that 84% of all facts are made up on the spot. dont know where you 10% came from? dont know if your old enough to remember the late scaupe season. there where plenty of birds, then. the feds got involved said we killed to many, had to let some go by, so the rebs could get some. could only take a couple birds, not worth the trouble.

As far as the swans go, If there is a season I will shoot some,and be glad for the chance, what Im told they taste pretty good, Id like to find out. I just dont think its going to happen. time will tell.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> I didnt expect you to.The state of michigan is a wood duck area,did you know that 84% of all facts are made up on the spot. dont know where you 10% came from? dont know if your old enough to remember the late scaupe season. there where plenty of birds, then. the feds got involved said we killed to many, had to let some go by, so the rebs could get some. could only take a couple birds, not worth the trouble.
> 
> As far as the swans go, If there is a season I will shoot some,and be glad for the chance, what Im told they taste pretty good, Id like to find out. I just dont think its going to happen. time will tell.


Here is the data from the early teal season. We sure dont have enough bills now. With zebra mussels I don't think there numbers will come all the way back.

http://ww2.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...abitat/Reports/WLD-library/2600-2699/2618.pdf

Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Read that whole thing?A couple sections said, what I was saying.that hunters not being able to ID there target, was a problem. that was 45 years ago, when not that many folks messed with waterfowl. fast forward those years, now waterfowl is much more popular, far more folks take part. sad to say some of them dont much care what they shoot, as long as they shoot something.

I have been in blinds with guys that thought swans where snows, lucky for them they where poor shots.and we parted ways right there.

Like I said Im not against a swan season,I just dont think the feds will let it happen.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Some states already have swan seasons. Alaska, Utah, Nevada, North Dakota, South Dakota, Virginia, North Carolina, and Maryland have seasons on tundra swans- which are IMO more likely to be mistaken for trumpeters than mutes. 

Mute swans are not native to North America and have no Federal Protection. Mute swans are not protected by state law in Delaware and Pennsylvania (and may be harvested). I'm not sure about others. If you want a mute swan season, it might be something to ask the MDHA to propose to the DNR. 

There sure seems to be plenty around!

John


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

atp500 said:


> .
> 
> Remember, all Swans are not good Swans. The DNR of Michigan estimate that in 2010 there were 15,000 Mutes in Michigan. The goal is to have 2000 by 2030.
> 
> Ken


I say "Shoot them Mutes!" What would be wrong with 0000 Mutes by 2030?

Ol'man Fred


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

They shot about 60 swans last year on Lincoln Lake in Kent County.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

wow, never knew there was such thing as a mute swan. Ya Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4104563&posted=1#post4104563

Check out this thread- and the poll as well.

John


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I once saw a jet ski rider be chased by one for a good 15 minutes on Oakland County's Cass lake. It was the funniest thing I ever saw (not for him). I hope if they are successful in reducing that number to 2000, it leaves that one.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you would have said White Lake, that would have been me! Them damn things are fast and peck really hard. SHOOT'EM!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

